# Transformer safety film



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

check this out!


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't know why but I really enjoy these older informational videos. This guy and the background music remind me of the original Dragnet TV show.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Direct bury transformers? HV switching mounted on the side of a house? I have never heard of such things. Are these still in use? 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I bet all those neighborhoods are Section 8 now.


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

B-Nabs said:


> Direct bury transformers? HV switching mounted on the side of a house? I have never heard of such things. Are these still in use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


How would you like to pull the connections out of the water?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

batwing44 said:


> How would you like to pull the connections out of the water?


I would not. I also don't think I'd want a transformer buried right beside my house, nor a HV tap box mounted beside my meter. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

A new home for as much as $65,000.... i will take 2.


----------



## Derek S (Jun 19, 2018)

I enjoy these older videos as well, thanks for sharing! I manage a small Indian Tribal Utility in Oregon and our 15 kV & 21 kV Distribution is 100% underground however, we do not follow some of the practices of this video


----------

